# Tobias the Tegu!



## Liz Herrera (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey Everyone! wow just want to say after months of searching through hundreds of forums and doing tons of research I am about to soon be a new Chacoan giant tegu hatchling owner, I am receiving mine from Johnny at Tegu Terra. All I know is that they are expected to hatch in the next few weeks and he holds them 2 weeks or so to ensure good health, anyway I am beyond excited!
I have a whole room im redoing/painting for my future tegu, hope he likes the color caramel toffee 
I already have a 260 gallon enclosure to start off with, I do plan on custom building him a larger setup.
I am going to name my tegu Tobias 
So far that's it.

*If anybody has any good hatchling tips please let me know!!!!*
I'm still sort of confused on how to feed them I know what they eat just not sure about portions, and how often for what.

Thanks!


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats and feed them until yhey r full

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats, be sure to share photos!


----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 1, 2013)

Kinda figured that I just don't want to over feed him but thanks 

And oh yeah Tobias is going to hopefully love the camera


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats! I got my yearling from him on June 4th this year. She was born in October 2012. She has gone from nearly 21 inches then to just about 29 inches as of this week! These suckers grow fast. Lol. 

With a hatchling most people feed in a bin since they are so squirmy. What has worked well for my yearling is placing the food dish in the middle of the room and have her walk out to it. That way she never associates me or my hands with food. You can check out my Camilla thread for videos. I personally would never feed in the enclosure. It simply isn't worth the risk of the tegu injesting substrate. Plus it gives the tegu a chance to explore once out. 

I also have a specific room for my custom 6x3x2 enclosure. Camilla is very happy in it. I tegu proofed the room and she can roam freely in there and the connecting bathroom. She's even learned to go to the bathroom on the tile for me! Keeps the room and the enclosure smelling nice. 

If you have any questions please feel free to pm me. Congrats and good luck. Johnny produces excellent tegus!


----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 1, 2013)

Omg I've already seen a bunch of your videos. Very lovely tegu by the way she's beautiful!!
This is awesome though.

I just subscribed to your youtube page


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for subscribing, means a lot. When you get some videos up, I'll return the favor. 

You're going to be very glad you went with teguterra. Johnny is the best!


----------



## jtrux (Aug 14, 2013)

So how much longer?


----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 15, 2013)

I have no idea I don't even they have hatched yet. I haven't heard anything since the regular argentines hatched :/

Trust me its driving me crazy!


----------



## jtrux (Aug 15, 2013)

I could only imagine!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Aug 15, 2013)

Congrats, definitely exciting times. For enclosure or even some tegu help, my youtube channel may help. I haven't posted in months but my subscriber base is still growing. Some of my oldest videos are tegu based, and some help with their enclosures. 

Johnny is a great guy and I've known him for years now, even had some of his stock in the past. I am certain you will be happy with the tegu you receive. Johnny's always willing to help over the phone, and you'll find that he likes to hold long conversations usually.


----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy Cow!
So i just got a email from Johnny saying that the chacoan hatchlings were 6 weeks old and ready to go.
I thought that they were still in the egg so looks like ill be getting my tegu this week!!

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## jtrux (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, I didn't even know they hatched! That's good news.


----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 19, 2013)

I know when i talk to him about a month ago it seemed like they were still in the egg but guess not, but whatever im overly excited. I got to call him tonight and find out how his shipping is and all that good stuff.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 19, 2013)

I can just imagine how you feel. The sooner it got to the arrival of my tegu I couldn't sleep. Don't worry about johnny's shipping. He does a fantastic job. Is he far from you? Camilla arrived to Chicago safely


----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 19, 2013)

Johnny is actually only about 3 and 1/2 hours from me.
He told me I could call him between 7-9 but so far I haven't gotten in touch with him


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 19, 2013)

Make sure you leave a voicemail. He usually calls back quickly. If not, emails are very quick too from him. 

If I was 3 and a half hours away, I'd be tempted to pick up my tegu and check out his facility. Road trip! Tell your friends to hop in with ya and see what tegu fever is all about. : )


----------



## jtrux (Aug 19, 2013)

Exactly!! ^^

But seriously though, he's busy this time of year so you will have to leave a message and he'll call you back.


----------



## jtrux (Aug 19, 2013)

Actually, if you go to his site and register, he will usually respond quickest to PM's.


----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 19, 2013)

*Everything has been taken care of, I will be receiving my tegu Thursday morning!!!*
He called me back and he is a great guy to talk to, very informative and kind


----------



## jtrux (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, that's great news. We expect pics.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 19, 2013)

That is great! The countdown is nearly over.....Can't wait to see Tobias' unveiling! : )


----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh trust me there will be lots of photos.
Gosh I feel like there so much to be done. I am spending all day tegu proofing the room.
Johnny told me that they are already off crickets which I am so happy about.

What had happen was since some of the ones that from the clutch of the one im getting he sold to some zoo's but that had to have like a physical for tegus before he could sell them which took longer. He told me he didn't think he would have any left, *but he ended up only having 4 left!!,* and he told me they were going to be beautiful

He said he also has a clutch expecting to hatch next week sometime, and originally I would be waiting on one of those.

So yeah all worked out perfectly, cause I knew I wasn't going crazy and thought they were still in the egg but this works out perfectly


----------



## jtrux (Aug 20, 2013)

Now I want a hatchling! lol


----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 20, 2013)

I feel I am about to not be getting that much rest and sleep til my lil guy gets here, im way to excited.

Then get one lol


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 20, 2013)

Liz Herrera said:


> I feel I am about to not be getting that much rest and sleep til my lil guy gets here, im way to excited.
> 
> Then get one lol


Its very exciting. Just do some trials with your bulbs for heat. I went through a few different ones to get the temps right.


----------



## Josh (Aug 20, 2013)

I can't wait to see the little guy when you get him!


----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 21, 2013)

Well getting close to bed time, I prob wont get much sleep tonight I am all hyped up, but Tobias should be here early in the morning and the wait is almost over


----------



## jtrux (Aug 22, 2013)

Well it's early in the morning...PICS!!!


----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 22, 2013)

Poor lil guy was really freaked out this is the only pic I got of him.
As soon as I put him in cage he ran and hid.

*But He's So Damn Cute *
he hatched on 6-28-13


----------



## jtrux (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks great, can't wait to see updates!


----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 22, 2013)

Johnny told me that he was really calm and easy to handle and wouldn't bite and told me as soon as I start feeding him he should be fine, he really skittish right now but he has been exploring I just left him alone in his room.

Did you feed yours the day you received it? @jtrux


----------



## jtrux (Aug 22, 2013)

Within 15 minutes of placing him in his enclosure I fed him and he ate right away.


----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 23, 2013)

I got him to eat a lil bit yesterday so I was happy about that

So today for a lil bit this morning he had discovered his basking area, but he went back in his hide and hasn't been out since. I'm sure he is still adjusting and will come out more within time.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Very happy he arrived safely. He's very cute. Just give the little guy some time to get used to you and he'll be fine. What are you going to feed him? Are you feeding in a bin or enclosure?


----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 23, 2013)

Just for today since now since he's being really shy I put a small amount in his enclosure but he came out this morning to bask a little bit but he went back in his hide and hasn't been out since and not even to eat so im kinda worried but I know your not suppose to mess with them in their hide

What I try to do is open his cage and put the food right outside of it but he never came out so when I had to go to work I put it in there. He ate a little bit yesterday and I put it in the same spot so idk... hope he is ok. I just emailed Johnny and asked him about the situation.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 23, 2013)

Its a tough situation when they are hiding. I would just worry about him ingesting substrate. Maybe putting the food on his basking spot can avoid this. See what johnny thinks. 

Is it possible to put him in a front opening enclosure? I think its less stressful for them since you don't have to reach in from above. A front opening enclosure would give the tegu an opportunity to walkout and get the food. I would put Camilla's food in front so she could walk out to it and i wasn't forced to reach in and freak her out. Tegus will generally go and bask after eating so getting him back in the enclosure shouldn't be an issue. 

He probably just needs some time to get used to things. If you need some help feel free to pm me anytime. I get messages all the time with questions. Keep us updated.


----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah he has a front opening enclosure.

Johnny said that this is completely normal.
I might try to put it on his basking spot in the morning and see what he does.
And Thanks I will!


----------



## jtrux (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't necessarily agree when people say not to disturb them while they are "hiding". I mean, don't go in there and just wrestle them out of there but if you make the effort to gently coax him out, I don't see any problems occurring from that. I do it to mine all the time. If he's buried down in his substrate I will gently rub his tail or back or whatever is exposed and he will stick his head up to see what the deal is and then comes on out. I'm sure it will be natural for him to get a little excited the first few times you did it but after awhile it's going to learn that being woken up while hiding isn't all that bad.


----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 24, 2013)

yeah i just spent a few hours kinda just petting his tail and working my way up to his back, took me over a hour just to get to him cause he would run :/ I even just lightly picked him up and just set him right back down a few times.

I know its day 3 so im just happy about that.
I kinda wish I got a yearling now, I love my tegu I just fell that he is so fragile and tiny lol.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 24, 2013)

Sounds like great progress for day 3. : )

Just be patient. He will come around and be amazing. Sounds like you're doing an excellent job!


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Aug 24, 2013)

all I can say in this is be patient no matter what and maybe have him in a closed off area with you and let him know that your there to be his buddy


----------



## jtrux (Aug 24, 2013)

A yearling wouldn't really be any different except it would be bigger and faster LOL.


----------



## jtrux (Aug 28, 2013)

Alright Liz, time for updates!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 28, 2013)

I agree. : )

Pimp your tegu out. Lol.


----------



## Liz Herrera (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry took so long been busy with my receptive chameleon its her first egg clutch, eggs are not fertile but she is still laying and I'm so nervous she has like a 50% chance of getting egg bound and die, but im doing everything to prevent that and got her everything she needs now just waiting lol

Anyway about Tobias he is doing wonderful still cant hold him but ive been petting more of him each day had to start off with the very little tip of his tail, he is very tolerable of my presence and doing well with feeding time and his free roam time.

the pics are from day 2 to a few days ago to today 
tell me what you guys think!


----------



## Liz Herrera (Sep 11, 2013)

He loves to sit in the natural sun when I let him out


----------



## jtrux (Sep 11, 2013)

He's getting big!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Sep 11, 2013)

He looks great Liz. You're doing a nice job. Seeing all that space on his basking rock reminded me how I need to get Camilla a bigger one this weekend. She is too big for her current one. I can't get over how big yours is already. Johnny's tegus must be growth freaks cause mine has grown a lot too. Lol. Post a video of your setup and Tobias. His colors look amazing. 

Good to hear the handling is getting better everyday. Just be patient. Before you know he will be crawling all over ya.


----------



## Liz Herrera (Sep 12, 2013)

um... im spending time with my tegu now and I walked out the room for a sec and he pooped but also there is like a pink thing hanging out of him is that just his parts??? I left johnny a voice mail but is this normal??


----------



## Liz Herrera (Sep 12, 2013)

ok so it was gone it like 10 min, and I looked it up everything is alright.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 12, 2013)

Sounds like hemipenes; making it a male. Otherwise it could have been a very minor prolapse if he/she pulled it back up. Keep a close watch, all should be fine though.


----------



## Liz Herrera (Sep 13, 2013)

I talk to Johnny and he said what it sounded like was his parts, I really hope so cause I want a male!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 13, 2013)

Fingers crossed then! He has grown quite fast, I'm looking forward to seeing frequent updates.

Hope all is well.


----------



## Liz Herrera (Oct 31, 2013)

Tobias loving his bath time 
He just turned 4 months old last Monday.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Oct 31, 2013)

Great pics. I can't hold my friend with one hand anymore. Lol. 

Colors look great. He looks very healthy. How's the handling going?


----------



## Frankb1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Beautiful nice looking tegu!


----------



## Liz Herrera (Jan 3, 2014)

I miss tobias so much 
he has been in hibernation since late november.
Hopefully he doesn't stay down for too long but i did go ahead and just let him be and adjust his temps to winter temps.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jan 3, 2014)

I feel the same way about my bearded dragon. She's been down too since November. I miss watching TV with her.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Liz. Hope things are well. Let's see an update on your friend. He's got to be much bigger now.


----------

